# Slowly Weaning Myself Away....



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Yesterday we committed to purchasing a Montana High Country 343RL 5th wheel.

I'm switching from a travel trailer to a 5th wheel, but I am staying in the Keystone family!

Obi was getting too small, and we wanted something larger and more luxurious, and I think we found the perfect RV, especially after all the research and viewing units as we did.

I didn't trade anything in. I have too many goodies like the solar and satellite systems I'm going to transfer to the new toy. Once I have done all that, I'll start the process of offering my Obi for sale. Of course I wouldn't be adverse to it if interested parties already contact me.....









Until then, I'll still be around, causing hate and discontent as usual.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice layout! Someday I'll need to upgrade too as our Obi grows smaller. I'll ask for you review then.

Best of luck and can't wait to see your new mod ideas for it.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hopefully this works, here are some photos of our new rig while it was still on the dealer's lot:

My link

We did take a weeklong shakedown trip to Zion last month, but now it's getting the finishing touches installed:

HD satellite TV via a Winegard Travel'r DirecTV dish
4 - 6v batteries
LED lights inside and out
a solar system
a 6500 watt Onan propane generator
a second AC
slide toppers on all four slides
a MorRyde pin box
a tire pressure monitoring system
This should be the absolute last RV I ever have to buy. And in a couple of weeks we're headed toward the east coast from here right on the extreme west coast. I hope to be gone a least two months, but probably closer to three! I can't wait. Lots of things to do and see.

I took the Outback to a dealer for a consignment sale this weekend. Hopefully it sells!


----------

